# Saw blade-replace or sharpen?



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

It depends on the quality of the blade and the ability of the guy doing the sharpening, throw in travel time.

If my sharpening co. wasn't at the end of my street AND if they weren.t really good, I'd buy new and build it into the project cost.


----------



## Rapture (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd just get a new one. Buying a new tool or a new add-on just feels good to me. You may be able to get a better blade too than you did last year too.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd lean towards a new one also
...unless you've got a neighbor like Teetor's


OT: Hi Rap! Good to see you! (Well..."see"...you know what I mean lol...)
Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rapture (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Slick...these forums are an addicting place. Almost as addicting as buying tools . Great places to learn more.


----------



## Outbacker (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks. I did get a new one, and not the one I thought I was going to get. I picked up a Freud 12 inch 80 tooth blade, and it is sweet. Like a hot knife through butter.


----------

